# Thermally Compensated Quartz Movements?



## Ajohn (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi

I'm new to the forum so let me say hello







and a bit about myself.

I'm more of a watch user than a collector and like watches that only need to be touched at winter and summer time changes. I do have a few watches about me from the past. Marvin Review, Zenith Espada and more recently a +/- 10sec a year Seiko that well may be replaced with and 1980's Oysterquartz when it comes back from Rolex. I've also had a long term interest in tuning fork watches but have never bought one - may do shortly. In between the watches mentioned I've also owned watches by Seiko, Rotary and Accurist. Going on those I've gained the impression that the regulation of moderately priced quartz watches has got worse over the past 30 odd years.

I'm curious as to any current watches that use thermally compensated movements. Which movements they use and what sort of performance they achieve. I have an interest in model engineering and have always fancied having a go at making a watch so I would also like to know where they can be bought.

John


----------



## Ajohn (Oct 4, 2007)

I must remember to use the search function on forums :*****: It came up with this thread.

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...p;hl=thermoline

That answers one of my questions but maybe not which watches use them or where I should be able to buy a movement. I also assume the ''' means 1/60th's of a second per day?

Regards

John


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forums John, nice list you have there...

If you want to go watch tinkering, I would imagine a good way to start would be to buy a clunker from ebay and experiment on taking it apart and try to put it together again before you buy a new movement etc....

If you do want one, our host Roy Taylor who you can find by clicking the RLT Watches banner st the top of the page would help....


----------



## Ajohn (Oct 4, 2007)

That just leaves me to find out what 7 /12 ''' etc means. Looks like it's something to do with the calibre size?

On the thread my seiko +/- 10sec a year states if worn for at least 8hrs a day. I wore it constantly and it looked like it was not going to make it - loosing. Then removed it at night and it started gaining and now seems to have settled down 2 secs slow after leaving it off for 1 week. It seems to need the temperature changes to regulate well







. Maybe they register the temperature changes indirectly some how. It's a cal 8f35. I've had it for about 12 months. Titanium 200m divers watch.

Makes me wonder about progress though. If the espada is worn all the time - easy to do with watches like that it holds to a couple of seconds or less between winter and summer time changes. I bought that new in 1994.

John


----------

